

Ask HN: I'm not in USA. Can I still apply at Facebook/Google/Twitter? - MojoJolo

I'm willing to relocate. But my question is, can I still apply at those companies or other related companies if I'm not living in the USA? If yes, does it lessen my chance to be accepted?<p>I'm in South East Asia by the way. I also have a tourist visa.
======
david927
Yes.

> If yes, does it lessen my chance to be accepted?

Of course, to a degree.

